# Quick Q: CR1 Pro seat post size



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Can anyone shed any light? Is it 31.6?


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes. 31.6


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

